# Trojan t-shirt competition



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Design your Own T-shirt Design with the Trojan Fight Wear Brand, Good or Bad it all counts...

If you win. YOUR T-SHIRT is Mass printed and sold in the MMA Market across the world,

Think it Stops There!?

Nope... Get 5% of the NET Selling profits on the T-Shirt itself for a 3 month period.

Enter by Designing the Tee in any Format JPEG, VECTOR, PDF etc.

Even on paper and scanning onto the computer.

Send your designs to [email protected]

for the chance to WIN this fantastic Competition.

All entry's will be reviewed by me and the team.

Competition ends September 9th 2010

I look Forward to seeing your entries....

Dom :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

PS Join our UK - MMA Fan club for Fan Competitions, Discounts and Promotions...

Find it in the social groups...


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Which is your logo?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

this one!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

And the Slogan is "Made for War" if you wana use that...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice idea, i like it, did you figure out how to send those samples over via email?


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

nice


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah ill do it tomoz marc... funny that, figured it out just this minute. and then looked at this thread.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Haven't got the time right now to design one but have some cool ideas if people are willing to implement them...

Basically the first one is a Trojan Horse design, rather than using the snakes and lions heads and all that shit, the t-shirt would incorporate something like this:

http://jameswagner.com/mt_archives/TrojanHorse.jpg

So the whole greek mythology thing going on, with "Trojan" on the front and "fight wear" seperate, possibly oblique/shoulder region.

Second one would be completely different, a more futuristic pixelated type of design which has a predominant colour of Blue... http://www.theapplecollection.com/desktop/large_2004/blue-screen-of-death.jpg

Which reflects a BSOD (blue screen of death) from an operating system crash.

The wording would be more revelant to MMA, with the crash report showing the *Trojan Virus* has just destroyed the system....

Sounds geeky but i think it could work - An error occured whilst trying to submit - trojanfightwear.exe is now loaded.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

If someone designs them for ya, Im willing to take team efforts on board, Split the cash.

And the GLORY! lol

Keep the Mythology Ideas cominig... (just a hint)


----------



## azza (Mar 26, 2010)

is there limit on how many designs ou can send in? or the more the better


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

As long as i dont get a file the size of the the declaration of independence you should be fine!


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ste your second idea about the blue screen of death is really good I thought so

much so I even give you rep !


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Are you allowed to use trojan helmets shields sword etc? because you could have some of them on the shirt along with mma gloves, mouthguard. Then simply "Made for War" under it. And on the back

TroJaN

because your worth it

lol couldnt resist


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Do what you want as long as its your own design, Dont want to get sued!.... Ill check all entrants ne way for originality.


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

I this still going on?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

It is ayeee!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Got a good turn out so far! thanks for the entrants so far, good work, some really good ideas...


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Were are your designs?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

???


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> ???


I thought you were a brand?? I still aint seen any of your designs!!


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

k cool ill knock something up too then.

I believe i wear your shorts. Do you make the shorts for Trojan Free Fighters in chelt...they say trojan fightwear on em?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Whitey161 said:


> k cool ill knock something up too then.
> 
> I believe i wear your shorts. Do you make the shorts for Trojan Free Fighters in chelt...they say trojan fightwear on em?


No thats there own stuff


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

Ah ok wasnt sure. Didnt see the logo on there.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Chris,

Yeah making a new brand isnt as easy as it looks lol, I personally misjudged how much work has to go in to designing and manufacturing the gear itself. Plus being a perfectionist i want everything spot on before we release anything.

Dont worry though mate youll be able to get something from us soon.lol

I cant put any designs up as of yet due to our own interests.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

No we dont, but we are looking to work with Trojan FF at some point in the future...

And... get your design in when you can mate...

peace out!...



Whitey161 said:


> Ah ok wasnt sure. Didnt see the logo on there.


----------



## reevo666 (Jun 20, 2010)

where do i send the pics to im a tattoo artist so ill give it a bash for ya


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Good good,

We are also considering giving the winner a chance to come and work on the graphics team, or free lance if they prefer. so could be a good move mate being a tattoo artist and all got a few lads who are tattoo artists who have entered, most of the competitors got the email explaining it who have already entered.

send it to [email protected]

and good luck mate...


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

When is the winner an winning design going to be anounced? Curious to see the design

When do you think ull be up an running with trading? I like the idea of the trojan helmets an that


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Look at the Siggy man, Taking over the god damn world watch this space.


----------

